# Question for Robert at Honda



## Rocktaco (Sep 24, 2013)

Hi Robert, you are no doubt our resident expert on Honda gear. Can you tell me how many watts the motor on my HS 1332 will produce?

I would like to improve on my work light with switching to LED.

Any ideas?

P.S. Thank you for all the information you have provided all of us in the past, most helpful!


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

It might be a week or 2 before Robert is back around here.

http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/honda-snowblowers/7178-major-service-time.html


----------



## Ender51 (Mar 18, 2013)

Hi Robert,

I am trying to change the scraper bar on my HS928 but cannot figure out how to get the old one off. The bolts and nuts are removed and I can adjust the old bar, but the fit is tight and auger housing is stamped shaped is interfering with removing the bar.

Thanks


----------



## Blue Hill (Mar 31, 2013)

Hey ender, welcome to the forum! Take the link in shryp's post above. Robert is out of commission for a while. Knee surgery. He will answer your question, but not for a couple of weeks. If you start a new thread with your question, maybe some of our Honda owners will take a swing at it.
Larry


----------

